
Russia’s passive-aggressive reaction to SpaceX may mask a deeper truth - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/with-dragon-russian-critic-says-roscosmos-acting-left-behind/
======
gcb0
spaceX marketing shills at work. I've been hearing this fake news about russia
having sinister motives to not mentiom them the entire week!

first, the reason is economic competition. pretty obvious, nothing deeper as
implied. secondly, Lockheed and Boeing and others have put much better ships
in nasa service and never got any mention either.

